# New studies find carcinogens in vg and pg at high temps



## piffht (9/7/17)

Via https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/f...-at-high-temps-even-in-tootle-puffers.791711/

Interesting commentary throughout the thread. As per usual, take the results with a solid chunk of salt. The truth is likely somewhere in between.
______________________________

Use temp control and dont go above 450Fish if you want to minimize exposure.

OK, they published this data publicly now about the spike of *formaldehyde and Acetaldehyde *(both carcinogens) spiking way up past safe levels starting around 470F-480F.

*Temperature Control is IMPORTANT folks!*

Start about 6 minutes in:



This is VG, carcinogens start rising around 410F

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 3


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

Thanks for this @piffhighwaytraveller 

*I dont use temp control but for those who do, what temps do you normally vape at?*


----------



## daniel craig (9/7/17)

I don't think I ever went past 450°F back when I used to use Temperature Control

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

daniel craig said:


> I don't think I ever went past 450°F back when I used to use Temperature Control



Thanks @daniel craig 
450 def F converts to about 232 degrees Celcius

From the charts above, it seems that up to 200 degrees Celcius seems okay


----------



## stevie g (9/7/17)

Interesting information. 

Scrolling through the forum discussion in the link you posted this is a quick summary of what I've read. 

- CE4 devices like an EVOD are higher carcinogen producers

- 3rd gen like a Subtank Mini have 0.1% of emmissions compared to CE4 atomizers.

- 3rd gen Subtank Mini only <1% emmissions compared to Cigarette 

- CE4 coils are made from very thin wire which heat up and burn quickly. 

- carcinogen comparison to cigarettes measured only Formaldehyde and Acetaldehyde

- FDA will require PMTA device applications to have built in TC protection automatically.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (9/7/17)

piffhighwaytraveller said:


> The truth is likely somewhere in between.



Not always, thats the "middle ground" logical fallacy.


----------



## Silver (9/7/17)

stevie g said:


> Interesting information.
> 
> Scrolling through the forum discussion in the link you posted this is a quick summary of what I've read.
> 
> ...



Thanks @stevie g 
I am in trouble now with my Evod 
And i thought it was mild and nowhere near the temps of some of the bigger vicious rigs
Now i need a thermometer probe....

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## piffht (9/7/17)

blujeenz said:


> Not always, thats the "middle ground" logical fallacy.
> View attachment 100737



Agree, but in this case it does.

CE4 types have virtually no airflow and give the worst-case scenario results. Generally, kit has been moving in the opposite direction, so it's simply not accurate to assume every hit over 200c, in every atty, spikes carcinogens - at least as drastically as in the graph. @stevie g summarised some of those points quite nicely.

That said, there are of course more factors to take into account: build, coil placement, wicking, etc

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aktorsyl (9/7/17)

Hm interesting. Using kanthal and/or Ni80 I can't really use TC.. will have to consider getting some SS for that I guess.


----------

